Ask HN: What is the story behind Amazon starting AWS? - dandare
======
mabynogy
> All teams will henceforth expose their data and functionality through
> service interfaces.

[http://apievangelist.com/2012/01/12/the-secret-to-amazons-
su...](http://apievangelist.com/2012/01/12/the-secret-to-amazons-success-
internal-apis/)

